# Got my contract



## Future (Dec 21, 2008)

I enlisted in the Army with a 68W+option 40 contract. I leave for basic in June. Finally I can stop talking about wanting to join, and say that I finally made that 1st step in becoming a Ranger. Time to ruck my ass off lol :)


----------



## Muppet (Dec 21, 2008)

Congrats and concentrate on your 25 meter target: Basic training and A.I.T. 

F.M.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 21, 2008)

congrats, have fun.


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 21, 2008)

Good show!  Take it one step at a time.  Basic training, then AIT.  You don't want to spend all your time looking too far ahead, that you wind up tripping up on something that's right in front of you.  

Enough advice from me, though.  Congratulations on taking that first step.


----------



## Typhoon (Dec 21, 2008)

Congrats and best wishes on your enlistment. You have 6 months to train for your enlistment date, and you should develop a training plan that will put you where you physically and mentally need to be when you ship out. All the best on your goals of becoming a Ranger...


----------



## Ajax (Dec 21, 2008)

Good luck buddy.  Remember no bong hits before basic.  You'll burn a hole in your pee cup when you get there.

Write me when you get to SOCM.


----------



## tova (Dec 21, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Swill (Dec 21, 2008)

Good luck, man. Keep us posted.


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for stepping up!


----------



## Russ (Dec 21, 2008)

Congrats on the contract. Your going to have a good time down there in San Antonio. Try not to party to hard, and dont forget to study.


----------



## EATIII (Dec 21, 2008)

Good Luck, PM Paradus


----------



## RAGE275 (Dec 21, 2008)

Congrats dude, keep your head on straight and like the others have said, focus on the 25m target.


----------



## Future (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone :)


----------



## pardus (Dec 21, 2008)

EATIII said:


> Good Luck, PM Pardus



Fuck off lol

From what I hear only a complete idiot would take that MOS!

Congrats!


----------



## Future (Dec 21, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> Fuck off lol
> 
> From what I hear only a complete idiot would take that MOS!
> 
> Congrats!



LOL  Thanks!


----------



## pardus (Dec 21, 2008)

;)



:cool:


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for stepping up and signing the dotted line and taking the oath. 

Good luck on your future endeavors. ;)


----------



## Invictus (Dec 21, 2008)

Thank You, and best wishes.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Dec 22, 2008)

Good luck lil bro!!

You'd do well to follow that sig line you used to have....but you already know that!!

Like boon said....have fun!!


----------



## x SF med (Dec 22, 2008)

Go do PT, but be smart about it - no need to hurt yourself before you get to basic.


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 22, 2008)

Congrats!

LL


----------

